# 2011 GBAA State/NFAA SE Sectional Indoor Shoot



## watermedic (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is the information for the shoot. Come on out and shoot with us!!

View attachment GBAA 2011 StateIndoor_SEIndoor.pdf

Chuck


----------



## red1691 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks good to me, I like all those shooting times!!! I may not have to shoot it all in 1 Day this year! I'll have to send in for that 3:00 pm Sat. and sleep in Sunday morning for a change!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 1, 2011)

man, that looks soooo gooood to me.  no getting up at 4 in the morning, driving to ft. gordon, shooting the whole thing and driving home in one day.  this is great


----------



## GRIV (Feb 3, 2011)

Y'all double check your NFAA memberships so you can shoot for the belt buckle! 

Pre register as soon as you can so we know who all is coming and can get targets assigned. 

See Y'all there!


----------



## red1691 (Feb 17, 2011)

March 11-13, at The Archery Learning Center!! Who's in?


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 17, 2011)

me


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks good. It'll be good not having to go to Augusta to shoot.


----------



## Jamey J (Feb 19, 2011)

We'll be there.


----------



## Daniel W. (Feb 20, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## big cheez (Feb 20, 2011)

im in ................


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 22, 2011)

What is the GBAA/NFAA yearly dues now? I plan to come regardless... just asking.


----------



## GRIV (Feb 22, 2011)

The Dues are $45 dollars for the year for individuals and there's a family membership as well. Right off the top of my head I can't remember what that is. 

You can download the membership form at www.gbaa-archery.com


----------



## watermedic (Feb 22, 2011)

You can join at the shoot or at NFAA-Archery.com also


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 22, 2011)

i want to fill out the registration and scan it to somebody's e-mail.  who do i send it to, and what is the e-mail address?  thx


----------



## GRIV (Feb 22, 2011)

send it to archerylearningcenter@gmail.com


----------



## Archery Mom (Feb 23, 2011)

For those archers who hold a US Archery/NAA membership, you can also shoot this event, the orginizations have a reciprocating aggreement.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting closer!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 25, 2011)

Just looked at the records over at the GBAA web page.... Any side bets on whether the 600 117X record in Freestyle gets broken this year? Some of the fellas have been shooting pretty good lately. 

I mean it looks real good having Jeff Rodgers name holding a state record here in GA but Chris Moore?.... Chris Moore... come on fellas, somebody's got to go to work.... did I mention that Chris Moore holds a piece of the record? 



Love ya Chris, Blake says hey!!


----------



## watermedic (Feb 25, 2011)

One thing that everyone needs to know.... If you are registered as a professional in any archery organization, your NFAA pro dues must be up to date and paperwork on file. 

You must shoot in the pro class.


----------



## red1691 (Feb 26, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Just looked at the records over at the GBAA web page.... Any side bets on whether the 600 117X record in Freestyle gets broken this year? Some of the fellas have been shooting pretty good lately.
> 
> I mean it looks real good having Jeff Rodgers name holding a state record here in GA but Chris Moore?.... Chris Moore... come on fellas, somebody's got to go to work.... did I mention that Chris Moore holds a piece of the record?
> 
> ...



Many have Tried and Many Have Failed
But who knows, on any given day, It could be your Day!
Come give it a Try!!!
Rock on Chris!!


----------



## Dewey3 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll be there rooting for GRIV, Parker, Dillon and all the ALC shooters


----------



## GRIV (Feb 26, 2011)

It's time to get Registered!

Keep in mind that to shoot for the championship you will need to be a current member or USA Archery or National Field Archery Association. 

If you are not a member, we will have membership forms available at the door. 

See y'all there!


----------



## KPfletchboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Ready to shoot it up!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 3, 2011)

It's all most time to see who has nerves of steel!
Do You?


----------



## Daniel W. (Mar 4, 2011)

Nope, just counting on a whole lotta luck!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 4, 2011)

watch out dan'l, i think garrett is coming...2 red, like the avatar..is that you on the right???..need front view!!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 4, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> watch out dan'l, i think garrett is coming...2 red, like the avatar..is that you on the right???..need front view!!



Yes, I'm on the right, that is my better side, the front view well, not everything gets better with age!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 4, 2011)

kinda looks like me...turned around, lol


----------



## red1691 (Mar 5, 2011)

Daniel W. said:


> Nope, just counting on a whole lotta luck!



I've often said I rather be Lucky then good, But when it comes to indoor my luck well it has never follows me into the building!!!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 5, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> kinda looks like me...turned around, lol



So we must be Good Looking or or just a strong anchor in the wind!


----------



## Jamey J (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Ricky, you pull'n the grill. lol Love me some BBQ.


----------



## red1691 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jamey J said:


> Hey Ricky, you pull'n the grill. lol Love me some BBQ.



Not to Snellville, I can not get it to cook right at 85 MPH rolling up the interstate


----------



## Jamey J (Mar 7, 2011)

AWwwwMaannnnnn. Oh well can't blame a fatboy for try'n. lol. We'll see ya there buddy.


----------



## GRIV (Mar 8, 2011)

Chuck Norton is bringing his famous pulled pork sandwiches!!

Y'all come ready to eat.


----------



## KPreston (Mar 8, 2011)

I can not wait--I need to shoot soon before my arm falls off with all this practice.---KP---


----------



## Jamey J (Mar 8, 2011)

GRIV said:


> Chuck Norton is bringing his famous pulled pork sandwiches!!
> 
> Y'all come ready to eat.



Emmmmmmm did somebody say bbq sandwiches.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 9, 2011)

Only a couple days away!! 

Sign up today and beat the late fee!!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 9, 2011)

it looks like lynnwood's record is safe.  i'm shooting like a mullet, as usual


----------



## red1691 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pork Rules!!!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 9, 2011)

Oink Oink!!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 11, 2011)

Todays the Day!!!! Lets Get it on!!!!!!
Lord prepare them for the Whoopins they are about to receive!!!!


----------

